# lost iPad need to be shutdown ?



## Epic96Kid (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi  i lost my iPad and i have some info i don't want to share with the thief, is there any way i could just shut down the iPad or at least sign out from my e-mail throught my PC ? By the way i never did the apple ID so there is no use of anyof the apple ID solutions... i tried contacting the apple support but it seems like my cellphon number is invaild somehow.
I really need your help , please !!


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

If you don't have the Find Your iPhone type app set up, then I think you are basically out of luck. If it were the model with a cellular modem in it you could likely get that shut down, but it wouldn't stop the thief from using the wireless.

You can change the password on any email account accessed from the iPad. That will at least keep them from accessing emails going forward, but any that have been downloaded onto the iPad are fair game to the thief.

The same would go for any saved passwords in the web browser. Change those ASAP, and maybe be sure to alert your bank and credit card companies to be watching for signs of fraudulent activity on your accounts.


----------

